# Which Steering Wheel?



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Afternoon all  

Just wondered which steering wheel and pedals you would recommend for an Xbox 360? 

Thanks 

Ben


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

this is THE wheel for the 360 - very very good mate
http://www.game.co.uk/Xbox360/Hardware/Controller/~r329653/Xbox-360-Wireless-Steering-Wheel/


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

^^ I have that one, it is very good - the force feedback is very realistic!
i posted a thread on it not too long ago.

only comes in at about £70, iirc too - it's worth it, specially on forza/pgr4.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

cheers chaps


----------



## Transit (Nov 18, 2007)

Fanatec Turbo S wheel if you really want the best. http://www.fanatec.com/


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

had a go on it in finland at the rally service park few years back, simply amazing


----------

